# McCormick mc115



## Tige (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi all. Anyone had any experience with McCormick mc115. I believe it's the Doncaster / case model. 2007 not the landing. How well do they pull. Do they feel like they have plenty of grunt.cheers


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We looked at one of those when we were looking at used tractors if it's an MC I believe it's got like 4 liter 4 cylinder Perkins in it. And that being the case I thought it felt pretty strong but nothing like a 6 cylinder


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a CX-110. Kind of similar to the MC series. I was told the MC was built heavier, though.
The MC has the 4L perkins. My CX has the 4.4L perkins. My guess is the extra.4L is for emissions? Just a guess. 
Overall they have a big cab and feel like a big tractor. I'm not real impressed with the engine power-wise. It starts/runs fine, but isn't powerful enough for that size tractor. Plenty of grunt? Not so much. You might want to turn up the pump a little. I'm a little spoiled because I have a slightly larger Kubota, but it has a 6.1L diesel that is really strong. 
I'm selling mine, but if I don't get what I want, I will keep it and there's a local McCormick shop that knows how to get that Perkins to put out a little more power. He told me they can get that engine to pull a lot stronger.


----------

